# Has anyone ordered from R4is.com?



## obiwanjermobi (Jan 3, 2015)

I feel like this site might be a scam, but it's listed as an official reseller on the sky3ds website? since i've ordered from them, someone has attempted to use my cc info from another state. just thought you all should know.


----------



## DoJo_Master (Jan 3, 2015)

The site reviews are not negitive but I have never heard of the site, wait for more replies befor proceeding


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

you should try nds-card.com is the only trusted source.


----------



## CyrilCommando (Feb 14, 2015)

obiwanjermobi said:


> I feel like this site might be a scam, but it's listed as an official reseller on the sky3ds website? since i've ordered from them, someone has attempted to use my cc info from another state. just thought you all should know.


 

I'm thinking about buying from r4is. Have you received your cart? And do you have any updates on the attempted CC transaction?


----------

